# Orks Creed "Stick Em Wid Da Pointy End"



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

I Have recently finished an entry for the conversion competition so i thought i would post the step by step here but i will also be posting updates as im aiming to create a brotherhood (ork commandos)

which mean much more converting and lots of green stuff

but here is how the first one went
first i started on the legs selected the ones i wanted and cut 2 small pads for the legs and stuck them on.... then didn't like the shape so poked and prodded with a Stanley knife till i was happy. i also made a small coat tail which i stuck a small coat tail to the back till waited till it was dry and cut to correct shape with a pair of scissors.











while the legs where dying i worked on the arms cut the hands off at the wrists and leaned them back for the blades to get past the fingers.










after more faffing with the legs i started on the body flattening the green stuff and cutting into strips and forming a waist coat to cover the original garb. once the coat was fitted into shape using a wet knife smoothing the join lines so you cant see where i put it together.











before the green stuff coat dried i stuck it to legs and lined it up with the pads on the legs so it looked like one solid piece. 











once dry stuck on the head and added some detail to the coat and legs.










i then flattened a large piece of green stuff and wrapped it over the orks head to make a hood leaving plenty of space to edit and shape later. while doing that i attached and crafted muscles for the arms as they were missing some. once dry i cuts and shaped the hood 

















next step was blending and shaping covering lines and creating a wrist cuff for the right arm and adding more detail
finally the wrist blades were made by cutting up 2 old rogue trader pistols and getting a point from a banner pole. while copying a second out of green stuff










once done see if there is any filling to do or detail to be added then sit back and have a beer while wondering where the last few days went. 


Sorry that was a bit long winded but don't worry the next few will be more space out

next post should be this lil bugger painted


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Like the name of the thread don't really see the relevance but on the other hand I like the model reminds me a lot of a assasins creed kind of style, looks good. hopefully will be doing that bat-ork soon so defiently need some examples of good green stuff work


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Looks great man well done. If anyone doesn't see what your going for in sure that the painting process will resolve that.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks good, immediately recognisable. Defiantly paint it up in AC scheme but I'd make it look stitched together and filthy. Have some rep.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes i was going for an assassins creed look might have been smart of me to actually mention it in the post :headbutt:. it will be more noticeable once Ive painted it


----------

